
Flip – A ReactJS Game - xngzng
http://henleyedition.com/flip-a-reactjs-game/
======
tomw1808
I hate you for posting this. I kept playing it while I should have done
something else :)

Great idea, great concept! Keep on! You got your first addict.

~~~
taude
Agreed. I originally was looking for the ReactJS implementation, but find the
game mechanic intriguing. Reminds me a little of the 3d Fez game.

------
colinramsay
This is cool!

Around line 327, would it be better to use classSet rather than string
concatenation?

[http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/class-name-
manipulation...](http://facebook.github.io/react/docs/class-name-
manipulation.html)

~~~
baddox
It certainly would. I wish React would improve the syntax by allowing the
className prop to directly take an object.

~~~
peterhunt
Hehe, believe it or not pre-open source react supported this. We thought it
was too magical but it was crazy convenient.

~~~
baddox
I'm generally a fan of explicitness, but it's just such a ubiquitous pattern
that I think the convenience would make it worth it.

------
tech-no-logical
playing this without really thinking it through, so my remarks may be off.

the mechanics are unusual in the sense that they're deceptively simple but
cunningly difficult at the same time... challenging.

becoming stuck (in level 3, e.g. when reaching the spaceship without the key)
is annoying. could be that you intended this, but for a casual game it would
feel better if that couldn't happen.

related : having to grab the mouse to click the 'replay' button is annoying
too. maybe just use a key ? same goes for the 'next' / 'prev' button. when the
spaceship flies away it triggers an annoying (growing) scrollbar at the bottom
of the page. some overflow: hidden missing somewhere ?

overall I like the concept. someone else already suggested making the board
larger, which I completely agree with.

~~~
henleyedition
Hey thanks for the feedback! I hotfixed the issue with level 3 and added keys
for next/prev/restart (period, comma, and 'r', respectively).

The overflow thing I'll have to fiddle with. I am with you on the board size,
and I'm going to try to find a better way to do it than the zoom.js plugin.
Tile sizes currently are hard coded into the css AND the JavaScript because
I'm stupid, so I'll have to figure out a way to make them fluid-width. Hmm....

------
scscsc
I like the concept, but the graphics is a bit off. First of all, I would
suggest making the board as big as possible and lose the shades of grey.

------
djrconcepts
The game is fun to play, but I recommend using vector .svg graphics for when
the board is zoomed in.

~~~
henleyedition
Hey, game author here! All the sprites are from an svg icon font and the rest
is all just divs. My understanding is that the blurring has to do with how
certain browsers handle 3d transforms by converting vector graphics into
textures:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8024061/webkit-blurry-
tex...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8024061/webkit-blurry-text-with-
css-scale-translate3d)

CSS transforms are awesome, but when you're doing crazy things with them
things can get pretty buggy. Thanks for playing!

------
matthewrhoden1
Add more levels so I can play it longer :)

------
scotty79
Touch on iPad Safari double clicks.

------
maouida
Reminds me of SHIFT2 game.

